# I know its RBR but Bianchi MTB's are coming to the US!



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in the Bianchi USA owner facebook group and found out that Bianchi is going to be selling MTB's in the US starting 2016 but your local Bianchi bike shop might be able to get you one in 2015. I am primarily a roadie but do have a niner and ride a couple of times a month. I know I am going to buy a celeste MTB to add to the Bianchi stable. Just wanted to pass along the news.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Haven't they sold MTBs in the USA before? Before we bought a Bianchi road bike for my wife in 2012, I seem to remember seeing, and ignoring since I don't do MTBs, advertisements for Bianchi mountain bikes in Bicycling magazine.

Or am I just misremembering?


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well looking at bikepedia it appears that 2009 was the last year for Bianchi mtn bikes in the US.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Bianchi makes a nice MTB but like their road bikes they are never the first or most cutting edge in the market and never gained much traction in the market place. They moved away from importing them since it was a very small part of their sales. A very tiny percent of their dealers would even stock a model but would have the road selection, fixed gear, hybrid and the townie on the floor. Their market place was probably the road riders who just wanted a mountain bike and kept brand loyal.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Bee-an-key said:


> Bianchi makes a nice MTB but like their road bikes they are never the first or most cutting edge in the market and never gained much traction in the market place. They moved away from importing them since it was a very small part of their sales. A very tiny percent of their dealers would even stock a model but would have the road selection, fixed gear, hybrid and the townie on the floor. Their market place was probably the road riders who just wanted a mountain bike and kept brand loyal.


The Infinito CV is cutting edge and hands down always one of the top bikes since its debut. I don't know anything regarding the mtb history of Bianchi and maybe you right that road riders like myself want one just because of brand loyalty. I plan on being one of the first to get one.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

My dealer can get the Methanol or Ethanol 27.5's right now in Ca.


----------

